# How many of you are running a 60/40 merc 4 stroke



## lowe1648 (Sep 20, 2014)

What size boat are you running? What kind of speed are you getting? I put around 6 hrs on my new merc today. I took it easy on it but seemed to move my 1652 pretty good. Out of the hole did not seem as good as my 2 stroke 40/28 but midrange feels a lot better. I am planning on taking a long run on one of the smaller rivers around home tomorrow to finish breaking it in and see how it does on fuel.


----------



## jerseyjimk (Sep 21, 2014)

Not a Merc,but a yamaha 60/40 4 stroke.I have a 1860 Mod-vee center-console.So far my top speed is 25 mph,thats with 2 people with an average weight of 175 plus fishing gear


----------



## lowe1648 (Sep 21, 2014)

Well I did not go as far as I would of liked but did put on 29 miles and only used 3.6 gallons. Top end I am running 31 down river and 29 upriver. I was expecting 34-36 with the dealer saying I should pick up 7-8 mph. Do you pick up some speed as the motor breaks in?


----------



## dhoganjr (Sep 21, 2014)

A 60/40 should run in the 28-31 mph range. 35-38 mph would be in the 115/80 range.


----------



## Jeeper (Sep 21, 2014)

I think your dealer lied about the speed shoot I think I'm only getting 33 to 35 with my 90/65 but am sure jealous of the little amount of gas your using but they'll say anything to get you to buy hopefully you'll be happy with it?


----------



## semojetman (Sep 21, 2014)

I run a 60/40 merc on an 1856 and I can get 30 downriver with 2 people.
Anything else in the boat and it cuts down closer to 27.

Who was your dealer?


----------



## dhoganjr (Sep 22, 2014)

If you had a strong running 2-stroke 40, it is possible that there may not be that big of a difference. Not making excuses for anyone but an outboard can vary 10% either way on rated horse power. Could be anywhere from 3-7 mph depending on if you had a strong 40 or a weak one and the same goes for the 60. Was your 40 stock or had you modified it any? Were both gps speeds? Did you get a stainless impeller? Just a few things to consider, it is frustrating though when you have high expectations. 

You may gain 1-2 mph after it gets broke in around 30-40 hrs or so. Keep the impeller sharpened and shimmed. You should see fuel savings with it and go farther on a tank.

Any pics?


----------



## lowe1648 (Sep 22, 2014)

My 40/28 Yamaha was all stock other then 3 blade stainless. I could get 7 mpg with it is I was being nice to it. Yesterday I got 8 mpg with the new merc. I did not buy it with the expectation of getting 7-8 mph more so it is not that disappointing. I expected to gain some but not a lot adding 120 lbs and only gaining 12 HP at the pump.


----------



## hotshotinn (Sep 22, 2014)

them 60/40 Mercury are good motors :mrgreen: 
next motor i get will be one of the 60/40 Mercury on bigger boat.Tiller steering onit too.
I have a 40/30 Yamaha four stroker now and love it but bigger boat needs more motor


----------



## Downtown (Sep 22, 2014)

I was getting 28 up and 31 down with my 1648 grizzly.

Im getting 33 up river with my 115/80 on my crestliner vt17. I havent checked my speed coming down.


----------



## Nlawson0017 (Sep 25, 2014)

im getting 28mph up river in a 1648 with a tunnel, that's also 2 people 3 batteries 16 gallon of fuel and gear.

-Nate


----------



## jb1 (Oct 28, 2014)

dhoganjr said:


> If you had a strong running 2-stroke 40, it is possible that there may not be that big of a difference. Not making excuses for anyone but an outboard can vary 10% either way on rated horse power. Could be anywhere from 3-7 mph depending on if you had a strong 40 or a weak one and the same goes for the 60. Was your 40 stock or had you modified it any? Were both gps speeds? Did you get a stainless impeller? Just a few things to consider, it is frustrating though when you have high expectations.
> 
> You may gain 1-2 mph after it gets broke in around 30-40 hrs or so. Keep the impeller sharpened and shimmed. You should see fuel savings with it and go farther on a tank.
> 
> Any pics?


----------



## jb1 (Oct 28, 2014)

My question is this does it make a difference to have a stainless impeller and will you get more speed out of it instead of the stock impeller the motor comes with ? I also read that a Merc 40 / 60 should turn at 5000 / 6000 RPM does that sound right mine is only turning around 4600. Thanks for any info.


----------



## BigTerp (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't have the motor in question, but on my 1994 Johnson 50/35 a 3 blade stainless made quite a difference. The biggest difference I noticed was how much better the hole shot was. Boat jumps up on plane now much better than with the aluminum impeller. I also gained 1-2 mph at WOT, but I also added Chris Carson reeds at the same time as I changed out the impeller, so not sure where the mph gains came from. I'm hoping the stainless helps with load carrying also. I'll find that out in another week or so when I have 3 guys, guns, gear and 5 bags of decoys in the boat :shock:


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Oct 28, 2014)

That is right. That motor should run 5-6000 rpm. My buddy has one on his boat and bass pro said it wasn't running at full potential. He said the same thing you did about it only hitting 4500.


----------



## lowe1648 (Oct 28, 2014)

The 4 stroke 60/40 mercs come with a stainless impeller from the factory.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Oct 28, 2014)

PA Delaware Fisher said:


> That is right. That motor should run 5-6000 rpm. My buddy has one on his boat and bass pro said it wasn't running at full potential. He said the same thing you did about it only hitting 4500.


Are they both broke in? Heard people around here say they could tell there run better after they started getting broke in. Just a thought.


----------



## lowe1648 (Oct 29, 2014)

I know my motor feels a lot better now then when I got it. I would guess I have 30+ hrs on it so far. Other then planning speed I am completely happy with it. I still get on plane as quick as I did before but I have to run faster to stay on plane.


----------



## RadarJet (Oct 29, 2014)

Hmm. My 60/40 4 stroke has an aluminum impeller. I wonder who replaced the factory one. I would like to step up to a SS soon, but worried about loosing top end speed. Do you recommend a 3 or 4 blade model? 
I hit 25 mph going upriver and up-wind last weekend with the water up 3 feet. Had 2 batteries, TM, 12 gallons fuel, and hunting equipment on board. Boat is a 1652 Alweld with a full deck, so it is heavy. Probably also carrying some water weight in the foam. Impeller is pretty dull from this seasons outings too.


----------



## lowe1648 (Oct 29, 2014)

There was a post on Fb about when they switched to stainless and it was 12 or 13. I made the mistake of thinking I got a aluminum impeller instead of a stainless like ordered for my old motor. After making a call to the dealer I and finding out they use different keys. Stainless uses a square key and a rounded one for aluminun on the motors I have owened.
I ran a 3 blade in my 40/28 2 stroke Yamaha. The only noticeable difference was durability. I gained some when I switched but I changed out the foot and liner at the same time.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Oct 29, 2014)

My buddy who has the 60/40 bought his boat brand new 2 years ago from bass pro. we withing 20 mins of 3 launches on the upper Delaware river and hes retired so he made good use of them. I had mentioned that i would expect more from this motor and he said he did too. Called up Bass Pro and they said something wasn't right it should run at a higher rpm. Once he gets his boat to bass pro and they see what was up I will let yas know what they say about it.


----------

